# Beef Ox tails?



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I keep seeing beef ox tails at the grocery store, does anyone give them to their dogs? They seem like good value.. I’ll take some recommendations on raw bones people find at grocery stores if anyone has any.. I usually buy marrow bones, beef rib and lamb femur.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I was going to say, I was thinking to get some for Toby at the butcher...the dogs hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Carter Smith said:


> I keep seeing beef ox tails at the grocery store, does anyone give them to their dogs? They seem like good value.. I’ll take some recommendations on raw bones people find at grocery stores if anyone has any.. I usually buy marrow bones, beef rib and lamb femur.


OMG, good value?? Man, wish I was in Canada, Ox tails here in the states have gotten VERY expensive. I LOVE ox tails, and beef tongue, but both have become too expensive.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Honey Maid said:


> OMG, good value?? Man, wish I was in Canada, Ox tails here in the states have gotten VERY expensive. I LOVE ox tails, and beef tongue, but both have become too expensive.


Trust me it’s a one off, Canada is ridiculously expensive comparatively


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Honey Maid said:


> OMG, good value?? Man, wish I was in Canada, Ox tails here in the states have gotten VERY expensive. I LOVE ox tails, and beef tongue, but both have become too expensive.


 Our butcher sells them for $13.49/lb. Dunno if that’s good or not not eating meat. 

Just picked up Toby two beef cheeks for around $20. We get most of our meat at No Frills and while I would prefer Toby not eat meat he does and unfortunately we can’t afford to get all our meat from the butcher which uses smaller farms.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Honey Maid said:


> OMG, good value?? Man, wish I was in Canada, Ox tails here in the states have gotten VERY expensive. I LOVE ox tails, and beef tongue, but both have become too expensive.


Ox tail is SO GOOD. Korean people make it into a soup, so delicious especially for cold weather. Ox tail prices have gone up too much here for sure! Costco used to have them for a good price.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope. The bones are quite dense and you run the risk of dental damage. Also some of the bones are small enough to swallow whole so you run the risk of a blockage or choking. I prefer to eat them myself anyway 

I am very selective about the bones I feed because dental damage is very expensive to repair. I don't feed beef bones at all since they tend to be quite dense, and I avoid weight bearing bones in general. I would feed a very meaty beef bone and let my dog remove the meat then take away the bone after it's been stripped. I prefer to feed turkey or duck necks, whole quail, rabbit or duck frames, or venison ribs.

Be careful about feeding bones since they can constipate if a dog is given too much all at once.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

jarn said:


> Our butcher sells them for $13.49/lb. Dunno if that’s good or not not eating meat.
> 
> Just picked up Toby two beef cheeks for around $20. We get most of our meat at No Frills and while I would prefer Toby not eat meat he does and unfortunately we can’t afford to get all our meat from the butcher which uses smaller farms.


That's expensive. Few decades ago ox tails were closer to the price of ground beef, at the time, less than $2.00 a pound, tongue too. One day I'll splurge, Cash and Carry sells ox tails by a 10 pound case, for $83.00. Tongue they sell by the pound, about $9.00 a pound.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Honey Maid said:


> That's expensive. Few decades ago ox tails were closer to the price of ground beef, at the time, less than $2.00 a pound, tongue too. One day I'll splurge, Cash and Carry sells ox tails by a 10 pound case, for $83.00. Tongue they sell by the pound, about $9.00 a pound.


Hmm, I wonder if Toby would eat tongue. There's a grocery store near us that I could see having ox tail. Huh.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

jarn said:


> Hmm, I wonder if Toby would eat tongue. There's a grocery store near us that I could see having ox tail. Huh.


Haha, shoot, if that's what you feed your dog, I want to be your dog! My mom told me when she was little, her mom would make 'Mulligan Stew' for their dog, and sit there and eat it right along with him. Butchers would GIVE away, lambs breast, and that's what my grandmother would use for her Mulligan Stew. Butchers use to give away liver too, and other entrails I'm sure.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Honey Maid said:


> Haha, shoot, if that's what you feed your dog, I want to be your dog! My mom told me when she was little, her mom would make 'Mulligan Stew' for their dog, and sit there and eat it right along with him. Butchers would GIVE away, lambs breast, and that's what my grandmother would use for her Mulligan Stew. Butchers use to give away liver too, and other entrails I'm sure.


Lol…Toby’s my husband!!!!!

I thought of this thread though, I was at the fancy store getting the nice vegan butter for Christmas baking. Didn’t have ox tail (neither did No Frills which is where we get most of our food) but the fancy store had $50 steaks! Geez! They weren’t that big either.


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

jarn said:


> Lol…Toby’s my husband!!!!!
> 
> I thought of this thread though, I was at the fancy store getting the nice vegan butter for Christmas baking. Didn’t have ox tail (neither did No Frills which is where we get most of our food) but the fancy store had $50 steaks! Geez! They weren’t that big either.


I was confused on who Toby was to lol


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Carter Smith said:


> I was confused on who Toby was to lol


😂

Poor Toby haha


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Honey Maid said:


> That's expensive. Few decades ago ox tails were closer to the price of ground beef, at the time, less than $2.00 a pound, tongue too. One day I'll splurge, Cash and Carry sells ox tails by a 10 pound case, for $83.00. Tongue they sell by the pound, about $9.00 a pound.


Wow that is an incredible price on ox tails. How's the quality of goods at Cash and Carry? I'm thinking of dropping by the one in Sac


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Hopps said:


> Wow that is an incredible price on ox tails. How's the quality of goods at Cash and Carry? I'm thinking of dropping by the one in Sac


Pretty good, they've changed their name to "Chef's Store", I think it is. We've purchased flank steak from Cash and Carry, before they changed their name. It is good. You have to have a vacuum sealer though, as you get a LOT of flank steak, most all their fresh meat is in bulk. We slice the flank steak up, and freeze it, enough for the two of us. When ready to use it, marinate it in Teriyaki and BBQ it, makes for a quick meal. I've purchased pork loin also, at a good price, taken it home and sliced it up into pork chops. American Cheese in bulk, it freezes well, we divide it up and vacuum pack it and freeze it. Onions and potatoes in bulk for a good price, you just have to store them properly so they don't spoil. I've purchased some canned fruit, I want to say all the Cash and Carry canned fruit was grown and processed in the USA. The new Chef Store you have to look at the cans now, a lot is from China. 

Baby Ruth!! have to purchase an entire box, but can't find Baby Ruth anywhere else. Frozen veggies come in 5 pound bags, but the price has really gone up. I've ducks, they like peas, at night when I lock them up I give them peas. Use to get peas, 5 pound bag, at Cash and Carry for $5.99, maybe $6.50, but now they are over $9.00 a bag, but prices have really gone up everywhere. 

Some stuff isn't much of a deal, Best Foods Mayo, is more expensive than in a store. Last time I went apples were a lot less expensive than grocery stores. They do have fresh veggies. Cash, Credit Cards, and I think checks only.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Honey Maid said:


> Pretty good, they've changed their name to "Chef's Store", I think it is. We've purchased flank steak from Cash and Carry, before they changed their name. It is good. You have to have a vacuum sealer though, as you get a LOT of flank steak, most all their fresh meat is in bulk. We slice the flank steak up, and freeze it, enough for the two of us. When ready to use it, marinate it in Teriyaki and BBQ it, makes for a quick meal. I've purchased pork loin also, at a good price, taken it home and sliced it up into pork chops. American Cheese in bulk, it freezes well, we divide it up and vacuum pack it and freeze it. Onions and potatoes in bulk for a good price, you just have to store them properly so they don't spoil. I've purchased some canned fruit, I want to say all the Cash and Carry canned fruit was grown and processed in the USA. The new Chef Store you have to look at the cans now, a lot is from China.
> 
> Baby Ruth!! have to purchase an entire box, but can't find Baby Ruth anywhere else. Frozen veggies come in 5 pound bags, but the price has really gone up. I've ducks, they like peas, at night when I lock them up I give them peas. Use to get peas, 5 pound bag, at Cash and Carry for $5.99, maybe $6.50, but now they are over $9.00 a bag, but prices have really gone up everywhere.
> 
> Some stuff isn't much of a deal, Best Foods Mayo, is more expensive than in a store. Last time I went apples were a lot less expensive than grocery stores. They do have fresh veggies. Cash, Credit Cards, and I think checks only.


😍 Thank you! I will have to drop by and see what's good. I'll keep an eye out on the whole "made in US" or China. It's getting difficult to find products from the USA without selling a leg or two. Also Baby Ruths are my favorite, they seem to be harder to find!!!Yay!


----------

